# Found a pigeon...Did I do the right thing?



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi everyone. 

Well the other day I was mowing my front lawn when I noticed this pigeon walking around looking for food. I gave it some brown bread and then other came. Then I noticed a white one with blue-ish dots, and it seemed rather lazy, as if pregnant but it wasn't that fat to be pregnant. So I gave them more bread and then someone made a loud noise and they all flew away, but immediately that white and blue one came back to finish the food. It looked incredibly relaxed even though I was walking around and so was my nephew. And then I went home and that was it. 

Today I was going out at night, and the same bird was beside my door, taking shade there. It looked so cute and vulnerable and with all the foxes and cats around, I took it in my back yard, made a temporary house using wood, and a metal frame, all sides covered except for the metal frame part. I gave it fresh water and some bread (as that's all I've got). My local store has wild bird food but doesn't have any pigeon food, so my dad will probably get that. 

*Have I done anything wrong? If so how should I correct it? *

I was thinking of letting it out tomorrow (its 1am now) and if it wants to fly away, then it can, if it wants to stay it can. *Is this ok? or should I keep him for longer? *

If I see it doesn't go, then I'll build a small loft for him with an aviary for sunbathing and I'll also let him out. He doesn't have a band on his feet. He is outside though at the moment, although safe from any predators. 

I've got university tomorrow, so until then,* should I keep him where he is? or should I tell my dad to do anything? Please help!*


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the bird and if possible also one of his poop? Whether you should keep him or not depends on a lot including how tame he is, and any illnesses:

Do you see any bands on the bird? *edit--sorry, you already said no bands...
How tame is it? If he let you pick him up, he could be someone's lost pet. Sometimes lost pigeons come to peoples' doorsteps for help when they can't find their way home. 

If it is a tame bird, it would be best for it to take it in and care for it or try and find the owner while it's in your care. In that case it will need a good seed mix (in a crunch, you could use parakeet mix or--better yet--Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix) and he will need grit (Kaytee Hi-cal grit is awesome.) Wild bird food would be ok for a week or so, till you can get something better.
Also, in that case, he could live in something the size of a big rabbit hutch or in a screened in porch or a guinea pig cage or a wire dog kennel (disinfect and let dry out first.) Best to bring him inside, as a makeshift cage won't keep out predators. 

While you have him, give him a good looking over. Check for mites in the feathers. Also, gently feel along the front edge of his chest. There is a bone here called the keel. Is it poking out much? If so it means he's not been getting enough to eat. Does he smell bad? (He shouldn't--he should just smell kind of dusty and warm.) Are there any weird yellow globs at the back of his throat (canker)? Do his feet look normal? Any wounds? Is there poo sticking to his rear end? (There shouldn't be.) 
I'm trying to think of any other warning signs, but at the moment am rather sleepy.

Did the other bird you mentioned seem tame as well? Did she seem very attached to this one (might be his mate.)

As far as the idea of flying him alone--that makes him a target for predators. Though, I have heard that you do not have many birds of prey in the UK, so it might be less of a concern. But, if you fly him you do run the risk of losing him (if you end up keeping him.)


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

just throw seeds for other pigeons and let the bird go.. if it looks healthy if it flies if nothing is broken let the bird go.. Most pigeosn are tame.. city pigeons walk up to people.. but nobody is cathing them and taking them home..
unless some injury is obvious and whatever id let the bird go,, matter of fact id never try to interfear


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

goga82 said:


> just throw seeds for other pigeons and let the bird go.. if it looks healthy if it flies if nothing is broken let the bird go.. Most pigeosn are tame.. city pigeons walk up to people.. but nobody is cathing them and taking them home..
> unless some injury is obvious and whatever id let the bird go,, matter of fact id never try to interfear


I guess I've just never had one lay down in my doorway. It was more reminiscent of things I hear about lost tame birds. 

Also, figured they might as well give the bird a good looking over before release.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

goga82 said:


> just throw seeds for other pigeons and let the bird go.. if it looks healthy if it flies if nothing is broken let the bird go.. Most pigeosn are tame.. city pigeons walk up to people.. but nobody is cathing them and taking them home..
> unless some injury is obvious and whatever id let the bird go,, matter of fact id never try to interfear


I agree, most pigeons are tame to a certain extent, but not to actually physically let you pick them up without fear.
This usually signifies they are either used to being handled and is lost, or something is wrong and they need help.
Perhaps you could post some pics of the bird and any fresh poops and we may be able to get a better idea if there is something wrong.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you were able to pick him up then I would say he is sick, it is hard to pick up a pigeon even a tame one. you should look for some medical advice from someone in the UK and see what he may need.

as far as a pigeons being pregnant..They do not show they are going to lay eggs like a human/mammal that is going to give live birth... they do not look fat so to speak.. they just lay the eggs and do not give live birth, so Iam not sure what you would call them pre egg laying.. I guess just a hen.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've written my replies in blue below



Libis said:


> Can you post a picture of the bird and if possible also one of his poop? Whether you should keep him or not depends on a lot including how tame he is, and any illnesses:
> 
> Do you see any bands on the bird? *edit--sorry, you already said no bands...
> How tame is it? If he let you pick him up, he could be someone's lost pet.
> ...


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Photos attached


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Photos of droppings attached.


----------



## JM1120 (May 30, 2011)

Looks like a tame pigeon to me.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Somehow I missed the notification on this having new replies. So sorry.

Poops look ok. 

Drooping wing can indicate that it is broken or sprained or bruised depending how he holds it. Does he fly? (Test in the house, you don't want to let an injured bird go.)

The mites can be taken care of with sevin dust or a mite spray. Be very careful around his face. Don't want him inhaling it or getting it in his eyes. 

Poo adhering to the vent is a sign of poor health (and sometimes old age--if they get kind of disabled.) He might just be having trouble if he has lots of mites and/or an injury. Does he spend time fluffed up? Are his feet cold and clammy? 

That missing toe stump looks weird. Any chance of a clearer image? Is it pussing or black like it looks, or is that just poo?

I agree that he does not look like a feral. He looks like a loose tame bird.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Replies in Blue



Libis said:


> Somehow I missed the notification on this having new replies. So sorry.
> 
> Poops look ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

He might need antibiotics--it sounds like he has a fever (though the fluffing could be pain.) 

It also sounds like a broken wing. (Or a badly healed one.) Is there any way to get him in to a bird vet?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he looks tame to me too..or domesticated...what a big guy!... I would keep him, and then find him a friend..  his droppings look normal to me.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Libis said:


> Is there any way to get him in to a bird vet?


I did just that. He certainly looks ill and is acting abnormally still. I simply don't have the know-how and skills to look after an ill bird, so I've taken him to the local vet who said she'll rehab him. 

Thanks for you're help guys!

On a side note, my neighbour has 4 pigeons and whilst feeding this injured bird, a few seeds fell on the floor and they came and eat it. Now they are regular visitors and even come when I whistle! I didn't know one feed can make you so likeable to them lol.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

newbie001 said:


> I did just that. He certainly looks ill and is acting abnormally still. I simply don't have the know-how and skills to look after an ill bird, so I've taken him to the local vet who said she'll rehab him.
> 
> Thanks for you're help guys!
> 
> On a side note, my neighbour has 4 pigeons and whilst feeding this injured bird, a few seeds fell on the floor and they came and eat it. Now they are regular visitors and even come when I whistle! I didn't know one feed can make you so likeable to them lol.


Good. Do check back in with the vet, since I don't think this is a wild bird--so it should not be released. Do you think your neighbor might like him when he's better maybe?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newbie001 said:


> I did just that. He certainly looks ill and is acting abnormally still. I simply don't have the know-how and skills to look after an ill bird, so I've taken him to the local vet who said she'll rehab him.
> 
> Thanks for you're help guys!
> 
> On a side note, my neighbour has 4 pigeons and whilst feeding this injured bird, a few seeds fell on the floor and they came and eat it. Now they are regular visitors and even come when I whistle! I didn't know one feed can make you so likeable to them lol.


you may want to ask your neighbor first..as he may be trying to train his pigeons and outside feed can create problems for that.. Im guessing you asked him if he lost a pigeon too.. this bird could of been his.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> you may want to ask your neighbor first..as he may be trying to train his pigeons and outside feed can create problems for that.. Im guessing you asked him if he lost a pigeon too.. this bird could of been his.


Yep I exactly did that, he knew and was happy that I welcomed his birds to my garden  In fact he was giving me tips how I could feed them so that they become closer to me. And I know his four birds very well, this wasn't one of them. Thanks for the reminder though.


----------

